# Post up if you ever worked for Circuit City Roadshop!



## plinker4life (Sep 14, 2012)

My wife was cleaning out the basement and found my old stuff in a box. I just thought I would share. I worked as installer/assistant manager for Roadshop 2515 in Bellvue Tennessee from 2000-2006. It was my first "real job" and I really miss all the fun we had.


----------

